
Ask HN: how do I save a HN story? - dewiz
Hi,<p>I found this fantastic thing in my profile that is "saved stories" (http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=yourNick) and I hoped that that was the list of all upvoted stories... but it is not.<p>I have no idea how I "saved" some stories and I could really use a list of upvoted stories as a sort of local bookmark. I often find cool articles which I need to go back weeks/months later, but they're almost impossible to find.<p>Any help appreciated, thanks!
======
Mz
You aren't the only person having problems:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3885839>

~~~
dewiz
Thank you mz. Looking at the other thread I wondered if perhaps all the
stories I upvoted were killed, but that's highly improbable. Either it's a bug
or I don't have enough karma to use this feature ?

~~~
myyra
Same thing happening here. I have only 23 saved storied, latest is 28 days ago
and I sure have clicked alot more stories, also thinking I have saved them for
further reading. Also would like to know if its a bug or karma thing.

[edit: 28 days ago]

------
SuperChihuahua
I think there's a difference between a story you want to save and a story you
voted for.

------
benologist
Any story you upvote goes on that list.

~~~
dewiz
I upvoted dozens of stories, however the list only shows 10 stories which are
also very old, none of recent voted stories appear on this page.

~~~
benologist
<http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=dewiz>

That _should_ have all the stories you voted on + a more link at the bottom to
browse older ones.

